# Once again, am I an Fe user or an Fi user?



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

myjazz said:


> Smile's come from within when happy and the outlook about oneself becomes so much more pleasant...I have a tendency to want people to smile from within. It's a cheap way of trying to show that beauty or significance can always come from within even when someone doesn't see it or is shown it.


 @Lifetruthseeker
I was sharing a Fe value of mine, can you notice why it's Fe instead of Fi


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

myjazz said:


> @Lifetruthseeker
> I was sharing a Fe value of mine, can you notice why it's Fe instead of Fi


Totally get what you're trying to say here. It's in fact really beautiful. Ohh wow I see .. so this is Fe huh? 




































In this comedia example, the fi user is so much like me haha.

















This is found in tumblr and I can definitely see myself as Fi user.
    .
I think I am an isfp. It makes so much sense. 
Omg guys! I really really really..........appreciate all your help!!!!!! Haven't found such a kind group of people around here who cared about helping me    . Love ya guys!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Lifetruthseeker said:


> Totally get what you're trying to say here. It's in fact really beautiful. Ohh wow I see .. so this is Fe huh?
> 
> In this comedia example, the fi user is so much like me haha.
> 
> ...


Now this is what I was looking for this moment of Enlightenment wrapped in bubbly emotions and emoji's 

Since you like pictorial expression's 

My profile page is Fe

My avatar is Ni-Se and Ti but it's all wrapped up in one my own personal Ni bomb.

I'll explain a little bit of it,

Bruce Lee is the dragon/Ni Chuck Norris is the Tiger/Se
Which makes it a Yin - Yang / Dragon represent's Wisdom and Tiger represent's Strength or Power

The Ti part I will keep brief, would require writing a book to go in full. This represents the Strengths and Weakness in Human nature. Until the Strengths and Weakness in ourselves becomes in unity of balance like the 
Yin -Yang then Strengths can become the weakness.... short version

Whoever said Ni is symbolic is a liar :tongue:


I am glad we could of been of help


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

myjazz said:


> Now this is what I was looking for this moment of Enlightenment wrapped in bubbly emotions and emoji's
> 
> Since you like pictorial expression's
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, you are one of the ones who helped me alot  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Happy New Year!



Lifetruthseeker said:


> Okay now the question is whether I am an infp or isfp.Hmm okay for example. When my cousin was asking me for advice about his boyfriend that is living far away from her whether he is cheating her or not.I can see many possibilities but not more than 5 or 4. I guess Ne will have an endless of possibilities...right? Haha.


Yeah, Ne can go on and on but since it's such a serious topic I don't think they'd get too crazy with it.  You'd hope. :tongue: Okay, yeah, they would go crazy with it.



> Does my post looks like isfp with a high ni?


Yes, I see ISFP and Ni. I don't see INFP because I don't see Ne. Ne stands out a lot and there's none of that here. In my long post I said that I see Fi dom, Te inferior but I couldn't tell if you were an INFP or ISFP yet (I read three of your main posts and skimmed some in this thread) - honestly, if you were an INFP I should have been able to see that Ne everywhere. 

I've looked into a few more posts since then and I see ISFP in your riddle answer. There was no Ne, the kind of action you took showed Se-Ni and you had a selection of paths for things that could play out which is Ni.

@*Lynway* 
* *




I thought I'd share my thoughts about the riddle.


> Here's a riddle. Need to use some imagination here. Preface - I hate riddles but I felt like reading this one. xD
> 
> • You're in a forest with two close friends.
> • In this forest, there are very strong monsters.You and your friends are strong. We're trees! But one of them is injured - making him weak.
> ...





Lifetruthseeker these are strong examples of Fi:


Lifetruthseeker said:


> I prefer helping humanity because I had an inspirational vision of helping that ignored group of people who are suffering from injustice, hunger, left apart, without help and all because they are minorities.
> 
> That's the view Fi doms hold. In part, this is one of the reasons why I said Fi is picky. In comparison, Fe users look at people just as people - I want to connect to this person, and that person, whoever! Fi chooses certain people/groups to invest their time in / stand up for. This is not exclusive to Fe or Fi, but these are the general tendencies of each one.
> 
> ...





> For me an insult will be a lie about me. Someone who is stating or saying things about me that aren't slightly the truth.
> 
> This hits Fi hard because we're all about who we are - we show people how much we stay true to our values/beliefs and then they go against _every_ expression we've shown by saying untruthful things about us. You can't separate the person from Fi - 'Fi' things are just 'us'.
> 
> ...


I like the pictures you found on tumblr. The only thing that stands out to me is, _"weird" is a compliment -_ every so often my INFP friends will tell me they're weird but they say it when they think I think they're weird (or when they think others think of them negatively), so they call themselves weird and wonder if I'll comfirm it or not (but what they're really getting at is, 'Do you accept me for who I am?'). 

The truth is, I don't think they're weird and it's hard for me to think that way as an Fi user myself. I have a feeling that if I called them weird (as a passing 'fun' comment), they would not like it and would think I was insulting them because I doubt they'd think that I get or truly understand them because they are Fi doms and private people! 

Maybe they don't mind calling themselves weird or thinking of themselves as weird but overall I just think they want people to accept them for who they are and appreciate them.


----------



## Cobble (Dec 6, 2016)

@Candy Apple : Hehe, thank you for your answer. I always love Fi-backed answers on these "riddles". They are always so touching and heart-warming. <3


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Way better to be "weird" than completely unremarkable. If a person surrenders their individuality, they've basically surrendered truly existing.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Shiver said:


> Way better to be "weird" than completely unremarkable. If a person surrenders their individuality, they've basically surrendered truly existing.


Cool beans


It seems you don't know what individuality actually means but hey cool beans to that also


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

myjazz said:


> Cool beans
> 
> 
> It seems you don't know what individuality actually means but hey cool beans to that also


It seems you're being condescending in some pathetic attempt to discredit what you _think_ I'm saying instead of doing the civil and intelligent thing and asking me to clarify. I'm quite clear on what individuality is and frankly don't need the approval of some internet nobody with an inflated sense of self worth.

Why don't you share your own apparently enlightened ideas on what individuality is first, so that we can brutally dismantle them?

No? Much easier to go around making underhanded comments, I suppose. Go perform your worthless snarky posturing elsewhere and kindly never speak to me again with your trolling nonsense.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@Lifetruthseeker

I don't know what field in Psychology you want to take. But I think you would make a great Therapist :beguiled:


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

myjazz said:


> @Lifetruthseeker
> 
> I don't know what field in Psychology you want to take. But I think you would make a great Therapist :beguiled:


  !¡ aww thanks. This was unexpected but thanks ! Hahha
What are you majoring?  
Ohh I'm currently thinking about going to med school and become a pediatrician or something but I'm worry that I won't survive in med school. 
I was wondering if isfps can become doctors knowing that their natural interests is in arts but also in health care ... 
But I haven't found many isfps with medicine carreer around this forum  
It's starting to worry me.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

Candy Apple said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Yeah, Ne can go on and on but since it's such a serious topic I don't think they'd get too crazy with it.  You'd hope. :tongue: Okay, yeah, they would go crazy with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you candy apple !! What you wrote is awsome, clear and understandable.
Thanks for your time to help me  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Littlewood said:


> Personally, that sounds like Fe to me. As an Fi dominant user, I would try to use sympathy and act as an emotional bandaid to aid my friends. That just sounded a lot like Ti to me like @Lynway said. I'm sorry I'm not really able to help you further, I'm quite tired right now and it's 01:45 AM... So goodnight


That was Fi, where is Fe? It's very clear Fi in that quote. Jeez


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Lifetruthseeker said:


> !¡ aww thanks. This was unexpected but thanks ! Hahha
> What are you majoring?
> Ohh I'm currently thinking about going to med school and become a pediatrician or something but I'm worry that I won't survive in med school.
> I was wondering if isfps can become doctors knowing that their natural interests is in arts but also in health care ...
> ...


I'm in high school and chose biology on A level and chemistry B. Currently I like chemisrty more. Chose those two, because I don't know what I wanna be and they offer biggest amount of possibilities. With those two I could study medicine, but I don't really want that now. If I had to chose proffesion this second, I would pick aerodynamics engineer or something in car creating field.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I'm in high school and chose biology on A level and chemistry B. Currently I like chemisrty more. Chose those two, because I don't know what I wanna be and they offer biggest amount of possibilities. With those two I could study medicine, but I don't really want that now. If I had to chose proffesion this second, *I would pick aerodynamics engineer or something in car creating field*.


Likewise. I want to be a body kit designer/producer. I need to engage my tasteful Fi!!

Oh no!! Derailed thread. Anyway @Lifetruthseeker. You seem more Fi.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Pastelle said:


> Likewise. I want to be a body kit designer/producer. I need to engage my tasteful Fi!!
> 
> Oh no!! Derailed thread. Anyway @Lifetruthseeker. You seem more Fi.


Fi isn't very good for aero, it's more like thinking (air resistance, modelling, Cd) and intuition (need to come up with great ideas) and little bit of sensing (testing, apealling design).


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

Lifetruthseeker said:


> Hahha ohh.
> Before I used to get infp so many times to the point I thought I was an infp.
> But when I read that mostly infps enjoy poems or write poems, use a lot of metaphors when speaking, makes me question myself am i really one.
> Oh and also it is said that their dreams are more unrealistic (in a good way and are interesting) like dragons, ponies, etc which I kind of not (maybe I'm baised).
> ...


You're taking the definitions too literal. I am an INFP, though I do write a poem every once in a blue moon, I wouldn't say it's a passion of mine. Also, I don't use a lot of metaphors when speaking. Sometimes my dreams are unrealistic, but not often.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

I struggled with Fi vs Fe for a while now, basically the easiest way to tell is in social situations, do you smile and laugh with people even when you're not in a good mood? Or do you worry about offending others vs offending yourself? It's basically self harmony vs outside world harmony. Everyone has a little bit of both, the biggest difference in personal experience is would you rather admit you're wrong to not offend someone else, or would you rather not admit you're wrong and leave the issue alone so you don't offend yourself?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mizz said:


> You're taking the definitions too literal. I am an INFP, though I do write a poem every once in a blue moon, I wouldn't say it's a passion of mine. Also, I don't use a lot of metaphors when speaking. Sometimes my dreams are unrealistic, but not often.


I don't see you as INFP, if you want honest opinion.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> That was Fi, where is Fe? It's very clear Fi in that quote. Jeez


In what way?

I suppose it could be Fi in the sense that it focuses on how Lifetruthseeker personally feels uncomfortable doing so and prefers to give solutions instead...

Fe would probably go with what seems obvious in the situation (be it giving support, offering solutions or saying there is no need to react in a certain way) and not have such a rule of behavior.

The fakeness -issue is based on experience, not type related.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> In what way?
> 
> I suppose it could be Fi in the sense that it focuses on how Lifetruthseeker personally feels uncomfortable doing so and prefers to give solutions instead...
> 
> ...


_
I rather give some solutions rather than giving sympathy. It is just awkward for me to tell words of comfort like (ohh darling, don't worry everything will be alright) noo.. way I would say that instead I will try to give them solutions of how to deal with it and not an emotional bandaid.

After my bad experience with people had made me think that people in general are fake and that no one should be trusted. Having this mindset really breaks my heart and feelings hopeless. But thankfully I do got wonderful friends.
Is this how an Fe or Fi will react or think if they dislike people?_

Solutions aren't Fe, Fe seeks to support emotionally. Fe user wouldn't feel very awkward if they say comforting words. Te is about everyones logic, that is understandable for everyone. Said my experience, she judged that herself, it's Fi.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Solutions aren't Fe,


If solutions aren't Fe they most certainly are not Fi either. Fe is supposed to be way more concrete than Fi. If you mean that Fi uses Te for solutions, Fe can use Ti.



> Fe user wouldn't feel very awkward if they say comforting words.


I do not see why that is, but in that case, I must not be a Fe user.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> If solutions aren't Fe they most certainly are not Fi either. Fe is supposed to be way more concrete than Fi. If you mean that Fi uses Te for solutions, Fe can use Ti.


I just made it shorter. Fi users have Te and Te is solutions




DOGSOUP said:


> I do not see why that is, but in that case, I must not be a Fe user.


Ti would think, that is logical and not awkward, so it's fine, but Ti isn't feelings. Works together with Fe. yet again being shameful isn't type related. It depends on how and why it happens. In her case it sounds like Fi, in your I don't know.


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I don't see you as INFP, if you want honest opinion.


I'm open to listen.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> I just made it shorter. Fi users have Te and Te is solutions


I wouldn't attribute solutions to one function. It's the combination of the functions we use to come up with solutions. At least in optimal situations.



> Ti would think, that is logical and not awkward, so it's fine, but Ti isn't feelings. Works together with Fe. yet again being shameful isn't type related. It depends on how and why it happens. In her case it sounds like Fi, in your I don't know.


Well, logical Ti analysis isn't exactly my strength. But I've found that the objectivity of Fe allows a certain detachment from personal anxieties.

I agree with you that shame comes from other places than functions, since they are mechanisms of the mind. Well. Maybe the use of the functions has lead into a conflict with the environment which causes negative emotion. Either that or purely unrelated reasons.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mizz said:


> I'm open to listen.


Ne is missing


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> Ne is missing


Hmm, I thought you would have said something about Fe. 😂

I'll be honest, I haven't really broken down all of the functions and typed myself by functions alone. I do 99% of the time score INFP and I identify well with it. 



Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

mizz said:


> Hmm, I thought you would have said something about Fe. &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> I'll be honest, I haven't really broken down all of the functions and typed myself by functions alone. I do 99% of the time score INFP and I identify well with it.


What's so funny, in this thread at least you don't show any signs of it and probably use Se. Tests are useless, so you shouldn't trust them. I really want to think, that you just don't know how Se with Ni works and you think, that it's Ne (usual mistake). Maybe you want to check out this thread http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/919658-mistype-theory.html


----------



## mizz (Nov 30, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> What's so funny, in this thread at least you don't show any signs of it and probably use Se. Tests are useless, so you shouldn't trust them. I really want to think, that you just don't know how Se with Ni works and you think, that it's Ne (usual mistake). Maybe you want to check out this thread http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/919658-mistype-theory.html


Have you looked over my posts?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

I want to know if I'm a Fe or Fi user,too and the 1st post that @Lifetruthseeker posted about herself sounds almost like me so I decided to join this thread instead of creating a new one,hope noone minds  So,I don't have very detailed knowlegde about cognitive functions and up till now I was sure I was an INFJ(took tests and also I relate with it fully) but everyone is so skeptical when someone says they are an INFJ so I thought better to confirm it.
So,my main question is:Fi users are supposed to have a strong sense of their true self and their values and they do not easily change them for others,rather change the environment to suit their values,while Fe users change their values to maintain harmony.Right? Well,I have a strong sense of my values and what I believe is right,BUT,I do sacrifice them to keep the peace.I do feel fake while doing it and sometimes even hate myself for it but I have to,because somehow,my values though of great importance to me individually,seem very small when it comes to the happiness and harmony of a group of people I care for or who matter to me.
Another thing:Absorbing people's emotions comes naturally to me and I think I can manipulate them too,if I really want to,so I think that is Fe. 
What does that make me?
P.S. I'm sorry if I'm not making much sense,but I don't know exactly which information about myself would be relevant here.Any help is appreciated.Thanks


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

hopefuldreamer said:


> I want to know if I'm a Fe or Fi user,too and the 1st post that posted about herself sounds almost like me so I decided to join this thread instead of creating a new one,hope noone minds  So,I don't have very detailed knowlegde about cognitive functions and up till now I was sure I was an INFJ(took tests and also I relate with it fully) but everyone is so skeptical when someone says they are an INFJ so I thought better to confirm it.
> So,my main question is:Fi users are supposed to have a strong sense of their true self and their values and they do not easily change them for others,rather change the environment to suit their values,while Fe users change their values to maintain harmony.Right? Well,I have a strong sense of my values and what I believe is right,BUT,I do sacrifice them to keep the peace.I do feel fake while doing it and sometimes even hate myself for it but I have to,because somehow,my values though of great importance to me individually,seem very small when it comes to the happiness and harmony of a group of people I care for or who matter to me.
> Another thing:Absorbing people's emotions comes naturally to me and I think I can manipulate them too,if I really want to,so I think that is Fe.
> What does that make me?
> P.S. I'm sorry if I'm not making much sense,but I don't know exactly which information about myself would be relevant here.Any help is appreciated.Thanks


I don't see nothing in this comment that suggest Fi over Fe.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Lifetruthseeker said:


> Totally get what you're trying to say here. It's in fact really beautiful. Ohh wow I see .. so this is Fe huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those cartoon depictions are sheer brilliance and they also helped me confirm my Fe-ness. I think that @*Candy Apple* is right but why has no one considered Fe-Si as a possibility? I'm not convinced that the OP is an introvert. I lean more to inferior Ni, than inferior Te; Her Te seems to be stronger than you would generally find in a Fi dom and her Ni is weaker that you would typically find in an ISXP.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Fe is not about sacrificing values to maintain harmony. Who would do that? Very few people. This is why cognitive functions can get more complex because I think a better way of looking at it would be to say that Fe is more aware of everyone else and is more considerate of how choices impact EVERYONE,whereas Fi is more subjective about you, how you feel, how it lines up with your ideals, your this your that. Fe is more objective.

Fe steps back and looks at the big picture from the outside in, but Fi is more inside out.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

It's easy to identify a Fi user because they tend to be more self conscious or self concerned. They are more focused on themself whereas Fe is an extraverted judging function that likes to look at the big picture and brings unity to a group and facilitates a kind of energy within everyone. A Fe dom person will make decisions with a consideration of all parts involved, but this won't ever violate their personal values.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Chesire Tower said:


> Those cartoon depictions are sheer brilliance and they also helped me confirm my Fe-ness. I think that is right but why has no one considered Fe-Si as a possibility? I'm not convinced that the OP is an introvert. I lean more to inferior Ni, than inferior Te; Her Te seems to be stronger than you would generally find in a Fi dom and her Ni is weaker that you would typically find in an ISXP.


I could explain why but as your post pointed out I like to stay in the shadow's and rather keep it that way.


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

I posted this image in one of my other threads.








One simple and easy Fe vs Fi example I like-

Pretend two morally upstanding people, one Fe one Fi types, come across a mugger beating up an innocent civilian. 
The Fe users attention would immediatly shift focus to the *person being mugged*. Are they alright? They look hurt. I have to *help them*.

The Fi user would immediatly look to the *criminal*. Their inner morals would be deeply crossed by what this person has done. You can't do this, this is wrong. I have to _*stop*_ _*him*_.


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

myjazz said:


> I don't see nothing in this comment that suggest Fi over Fe.


Well,I wasn't sure about my Fe because I had this notion that Fe users sacrifice their individuality GLADLY to achieve harmony,but I don't.I feel like I'm being fake to myself,pretending to be someone else,you know? Example(a pretty bad one,I think,but still) Some friend or some family member buys me a dress,I feel is not my type.Now,I think to myself "I'd never wear that!Not ever!" but if they ask me to,or if I feel they'd be hurt if I dont,I would,because I want to make them feel appreciated.But I feel like a fake for doing that.
I watched a youtube video where it said that Fe users don't know their values and lack self-awareness,that they just (partially and unknowingly)take up the value system of people they are with..but I am aware of my values,I do absorb emotions but NOT values.
That is where I got confused-the whole value and self awarenesss concept.
P.S. You seem to have good knowledge about this whole cognitive functions concept,so can I ask a question?Is it possible that a person has majority of the traits of an extroverted function but also a very few of that introverted function?


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

Asura said:


> The Fi user would immediatly look to the *criminal*. Their inner morals would be deeply crossed by what this person has done. You can't do this, this is wrong. I have to _*stop*_ _*him*_.


I can relate to this. Even in something as simple as an argument between someone I've liked and another person I might see as in the wrong, I'll turn to the "offensive" nine times out of ten before even considering how to help my friend or family.

I think one can sort of witness this behavior in movies and television also. In a conflict where someone is hurt, there are the people who run up to check and aid a downed person and then there are the ones who will first seek to drive off the threat itself. I see this pretty clearly divided along personality types with anime in particular.


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

HGy said:


> It's easy to identify a Fi user because they tend to be more self conscious or self concerned. They are more focused on themself whereas Fe is an extraverted judging function that likes to look at the big picture and brings unity to a group and facilitates a kind of energy within everyone. A Fe dom person will make decisions with a consideration of all parts involved, but *this won't ever violate their personal values*.


I do understand the 1st part but not the last lines  Can you explain,please?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

hopefuldreamer said:


> Well,I wasn't sure about my Fe because I had this notion that Fe users sacrifice their individuality GLADLY to achieve harmony,but I don't.I feel like I'm being fake to myself,pretending to be someone else,you know? Example(a pretty bad one,I think,but still) Some friend or some family member buys me a dress,I feel is not my type.Now,I think to myself "I'd never wear that!Not ever!" but if they ask me to,or if I feel they'd be hurt if I dont,I would,because I want to make them feel appreciated.But I feel like a fake for doing that.
> I watched a youtube video where it said that Fe users don't know their values and lack self-awareness,that they just (partially and unknowingly)take up the value system of people they are with..but I am aware of my values,I do absorb emotions but NOT values.
> That is where I got confused-the whole value and self awarenesss concept.
> P.S. You seem to have good knowledge about this whole cognitive functions concept,so can I ask a question?Is it possible that a person has majority of the traits of an extroverted function but also a very few of that introverted function?


I understand why came to this notion, since it is wild fire rumor with no or very little knowledge within it- one must rid this concept from your thoughts.

As far as the YouTube video it's YouTube do I need to say anymore?
@HGy discussed some about what you mentioned so not much need to further on that.

As far as the question, I don't think you are meaning a "Pure Type". Are you saying that you are Introverted and the Fe Aux is the only thing you notice?


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

hopefuldreamer said:


> I do understand the 1st part but not the last lines  Can you explain,please?


In other words there's such a thing as making judgements with consideration for the big picture and every one involved while also maintaining your personal values. It isn't "choose what you really want OR choose whats best for everyone else", . I would never be disingenuous or a people pleaser. In fact I think it's highly annoying to be around people who don't know how to say what they mean. 

Hope that made a little sense haha


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

@HGy and @myjazz hey! Thanks for you help! I think I'm now pretty sure I'm a Fe... I think the stereotypes confused me,hehe...


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

hopefuldreamer said:


> I watched a youtube video where it said that Fe users don't know their values and lack self-awareness,that they just (partially and unknowingly)take up the value system of people they are with..but I am aware of my values,I do absorb emotions but NOT values.
> That is where I got confused-the whole value and self awarenesss concept.


I just wanted to pop in because I think I saw this video too. The thing is, I've known Fe users who are very aware that their values are personal, they are just projected in the external realm. I myself used to think I had no personal values because to me it was obvious what things were important and which were not, without me at any point _choosing_ them to be _mine_ so to say. But surely I thought about these things, and a lot if this evaluation could have a personal feel to it; but it was also about looking into what choices other people have made, regardless of time and space.

I believe what the maker of that video was trying express by "partially taking the value system" was that we are aware of values and attitudes outside of ourselves. It's what we pay attention to. And have the ability to adapt into. How I see it is that the values are floating in a sphere around us and we can catch them or let them go. Accept or reject them. It's really up to us what we do then. For Fi most of this process of valuation and creating personal meaning would be internal and less concrete.

But yeah the concept of value/values can be a bit confusing. Self-awareness is another thing entirely, since it can be developed.


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> Self-awareness is another thing entirely, since it can be developed.


This is what I was missing! Yes! It's about what NATURALLY comes to a person,right? Fi users naturally are self aware whereas Fe users have to put effort,that is, develop the ability to look inside themselves and be self aware. It can be hard to do so but not impossible.Right?? I don't know how I missed this whole concept!


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

> When my peers were talking shit about a professor, I seem to be the only who empathize the professor and trying to convinced them that he or she isn't that bad and explaining them why the professor acted that way and that we shouldn't criticized him or her and that we should be blamed too for making the professor mad and therefore acted that way.


This strikes me as Fi behavior. Fe tends to bend to fit in to whatever the outside social norms are presenting. You went against your peers and defended the teacher out of empathy. With Fi, our empathy comes from within by from putting ourselves into the shoes of another to try understanding their perspective, or relating it to our own experiences. Does that sound right? Can you describe how you experience empathy?


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

The red spirit said:


> _
> I rather give some solutions rather than giving sympathy. It is just awkward for me to tell words of comfort like (ohh darling, don't worry everything will be alright) noo.. way I would say that instead I will try to give them solutions of how to deal with it and not an emotional bandaid.
> 
> After my bad experience with people had made me think that people in general are fake and that no one should be trusted. Having this mindset really breaks my heart and feelings hopeless. But thankfully I do got wonderful friends.
> ...


Hmm. Now that I have time to think more about it.. actually .. when I see a friend who looks sad or down, my first instinct is to help. 
I would say in the lines of:
"Hey buddy, what's going on? Are you okay? You seems down. ( as if I'm trying to talk or comfort a child by playing with my voice)
I want to start a deep and emotional conversation and trying to make the other person feel comfortable so he can trust me to reveal his problems so I can help him.
I would give a psychological advice. Explain why they are feeling this way and then give him some inspiration words or advice. 
It makes me feel better if I see that the person is getting better because of me. I think this will strengthen our bond.   

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

hopefuldreamer said:


> I want to know if I'm a Fe or Fi user,too and the 1st post that @Lifetruthseeker posted about herself sounds almost like me so I decided to join this thread instead of creating a new one,hope noone minds  So,I don't have very detailed knowlegde about cognitive functions and up till now I was sure I was an INFJ(took tests and also I relate with it fully) but everyone is so skeptical when someone says they are an INFJ so I thought better to confirm it.
> So,my main question is:Fi users are supposed to have a strong sense of their true self and their values and they do not easily change them for others,rather change the environment to suit their values,while Fe users change their values to maintain harmony.Right? Well,I have a strong sense of my values and what I believe is right,BUT,I do sacrifice them to keep the peace.I do feel fake while doing it and sometimes even hate myself for it but I have to,because somehow,my values though of great importance to me individually,seem very small when it comes to the happiness and harmony of a group of people I care for or who matter to me.
> Another thing:Absorbing people's emotions comes naturally to me and I think I can manipulate them too,if I really want to,so I think that is Fe.
> What does that make me?
> P.S. I'm sorry if I'm not making much sense,but I don't know exactly which information about myself would be relevant here.Any help is appreciated.Thanks


Awww, for real? Am I similar to you? That's actually cool to know.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

Chesire Tower said:


> Those cartoon depictions are sheer brilliance and they also helped me confirm my Fe-ness. I think that @*Candy Apple* is right but why has no one considered Fe-Si as a possibility? I'm not convinced that the OP is an introvert. I lean more to inferior Ni, than inferior Te; Her Te seems to be stronger than you would generally find in a Fi dom and her Ni is weaker that you would typically find in an ISXP.


Ohh wow, I'm realy curious from you said.
Why do you doubt that I may not be an introvert. Also my would my inferior function be ni instead of te?
I'm really curious about this lol.
To be honest , I considered my self as an ambivert though. 
I have a heart of a child. In other words I can be pretty childlike and get excited easily. I openly express my excitement ..more than kids do hahha! 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Lifetruthseeker said:


> Hmm. Now that I have time to think more about it.. actually .. when I see a friend who looks sad or down, my first instinct is to help.
> I would say in the lines of:
> "Hey buddy, what's going on? Are you okay? You seems down. ( as if I'm trying to talk or comfort a child by playing with my voice)
> I want to start a deep and emotional conversation and trying to make the other person feel comfortable so he can trust me to reveal his problems so I can help him.
> ...


and you think, it's Fe?


----------



## Lifetruthseeker (Oct 15, 2016)

HGy said:


> Fe is not about sacrificing values to maintain harmony. Who would do that? Very few people. This is why cognitive functions can get more complex because I think a better way of looking at it would be to say that Fe is more aware of everyone else and is more considerate of how choices impact EVERYONE,whereas Fi is more subjective about you, how you feel, how it lines up with your ideals, your this your that. Fe is more objective.
> 
> Fe steps back and looks at the big picture from the outside in, but Fi is more inside out.


Some descriptions of Fe and Fi resonates me.
I can also be aware of everyone else. I also worry if my choice affect someone because I want to maintain harmony and a peaceful environment where everyone can get along.
I'm also very introspective so i can get confused with Fi... hmm..
I look at the big picture from inside out jeje.. I think so.. yeah..



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

hopefuldreamer said:


> I want to know if I'm a Fe or Fi user,too and the 1st post that posted about herself sounds almost like me so I decided to join this thread instead of creating a new one,hope noone minds  So,I don't have very detailed knowlegde about cognitive functions and up till now I was sure I was an INFJ(took tests and also I relate with it fully) but everyone is so skeptical when someone says they are an INFJ so I thought better to confirm it.
> So,my main question is:Fi users are supposed to have a strong sense of their true self and their values and they do not easily change them for others,rather change the environment to suit their values,while Fe users change their values to maintain harmony.Right? Well,I have a strong sense of my values and what I believe is right,BUT,I do sacrifice them to keep the peace.I do feel fake while doing it and sometimes even hate myself for it but I have to,because somehow,my values though of great importance to me individually,seem very small when it comes to the happiness and harmony of a group of people I care for or who matter to me.
> Another thing:Absorbing people's emotions comes naturally to me and I think I can manipulate them too,if I really want to,so I think that is Fe.
> What does that make me?
> P.S. I'm sorry if I'm not making much sense,but I don't know exactly which information about myself would be relevant here.Any help is appreciated.Thanks


Some of the reason's for my last response is because there is a lot of vagueness within, not meaning you are vague just what you wrote doesn't really Fe or Fi. For instance the Fi and Fe both can have values that can not be easily changed, but Fi would have more resistance if it is a deep subjective Feeling or one they really hold close to.

Like the Professor scenario in the 1st post this could be Fi or Fe - the situation and reason or purpose for the scenario would be better to say this is Fi or Fe.

One day far far away, maybe the concept "value" will be banished from the lands that is associated towards Fi. Along with individuality--- the issue of one word definitions for functions as well.

As far as Fe and Fi manipulation to me Fi kind is more noticeable and Fe kind is more subtle.....another one word definition that needs to be sent to far far away land.




I re-commented so there wouldn't be to much confusion since last comment seemed to direct this to Fe....it was more as no reason to doubt your Type based off of this


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

Lifetruthseeker said:


> Some descriptions of Fe and Fi resonates me.
> I can also be aware of everyone else. I also worry if my choice affect someone because I want to maintain harmony and a peaceful environment where everyone can get along.
> I'm also very introspective so i can get confused with Fi... hmm..
> I look at the big picture from inside out jeje.. I think so.. yeah..


 Hey! I also thought that both Fe and Fi resonated with me and that I could be either one,when I posted the question,but then I did some research.Both of them are similar in many ways,the harmony-maintaining and conflict-avoiding is a trait they share.So,I decided to compare them both and figure out the differences,and since I am pretty sure that my mom is an Fi user and that I am an Fe user,I used us as reference.
1-She wants to keep everyone around her happy and in harmony so that SHE can feel happy and at peace too,but I do it because I just want peace around,it's not related to me,I just do it coz I do it.
(I'm not sure.but maybe some Fi users have this in their value system and therefore are adament to have peace all around???Not sure tho,just my theory)

2-She is very aware of what her feelings are but I am not,I need to spend a little time to figure out what exactly it is that I'm feeling,and I'm not talking about just happy or sad,everyone knows if they are happy or sad,I'm talking about what I feel when I'm with people,I know something's going on with me but I don't know what it is instantly.

3-She is good at knowing what people are feeling,and so am I.BUT,the difference here is,I feel it and she analyses it a little bit.Like,if someone is upset,she would know something is not right,and then she'll try to figure out what is wrong to know what that person is feeling,but I can literally feel what they are feeling.

4-Now this may not be a type thing,but I have to analyse the feelings and the person,to know WHY they are feeling that way,but she just does that instantly.Example:my brother comes from school and is sad,now I know he's sad instantly,she doesn't.But she knows why he might be sad,I don't.Like she'll start saying "maybe he got scolded,maybe he had a fight,maybe this happened".

5-She relates people's feelings to herself to feel empathy,like she has actually said "she must be so sad,I would be too if I were her"
or "imagine if you were in her place,you'd be sad too." but for me,I feel empathy because I know what they feel,like,I would say"she is sad,I know she is." I just know.

6-My main priority in everything is meaning,like what humanity does should have a meaning,we need to have a meaning.Her main priority is what one feels,as a person.Example:A teen doing drugs really frustrated me and angers me coz I go"This has no meaning,it does't achieve aything.Doesn't do good to the society.Humanity is doomed!!" while she is upset because she puts herself in that teen's mum's shoes and goes"their mum must be so sad!Kids should not hurt their parents like this!They should think about their mums too!"

And one thing that I noticed in her is that though,she has a very strong moral compass and personal values,she does compromise them for us,meaning her loved ones,and does not really start a rebellion,like the stereotype says.And that's what I do too.And we both prefer to stay away from people who oppose our values.So,we're same in that respect.And we're both introverts too.

Well,this is just what I felt and discussed with my Fi user mum.Hope it helps you,though!
P.S. do tell me which one you think you are,finally! I'm curious now!
P.P.S. Fi users are really nice people and the stereotype about them,saying they are self centered is absolutely wrong! They are self oriented,meaning more aware about themselves and less about the environment,but NOT self centered.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Good


----------

